# My page option in reading options is grayed out?



## Manyelski (Mar 16, 2016)

My page option in reading options is grayed out. I read mobi. what is the problem?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't understand the question? Are you talking about the progress toggle that you can switch among location, time in book, etc.? If the book is not purchased from Amazon, the kindle has no way to know how many "pages" it is. So that won't be an option for reading progress.

If the book IS from Amazon, even if there is no paper edition, I think there's some sort of algorithm Amazon uses to count pages so you get something approximate.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

If you reformat it to an AZW3 format in Calibre it will show those options again. They were missing when I formatted to mobi but came back with the azw3 format.


----------

